# Konosuke Back In Stock



## JBroida (Aug 30, 2011)

We just got the Konosuke 240mm HD Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto and 210mm White #2 Wa-Gyutos back in stock... you can find them here:

Konosuke 210mm White #2 Wa-Gyuto @ JKI






Konosuke 240mm Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto @ JKI


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2011)

Konosuke 240mm HD Wa-Gyuto @ JKI






Konosuke 270mm White #2 Special Order Wa-Gyuto (Ebony octagon handle and blonde horn) @ JKI






Konosuke 210mm Ginsanko Mioroshi Deba @ JKI


----------

